# VW car BBQ



## dekilo2 (Jun 27, 2008)

Just wanted to show you my VW golf 1 GTI car bbq that I resently builded.
Hope you like it!
The wood that I used is European cherry wood (which needs to change color).
































































Next year I will upgrade it an litte further with fender wideners and some more!


----------



## Ericc. (Sep 29, 2010)

omg thats awesome!


----------



## hartman121 (Feb 11, 2010)

That's pretty clever. Good work :thumbup:


----------



## shankys_14 (May 26, 2011)

thats sweet


----------



## Matt_Mkv (Jun 28, 2009)

That's awesome dude :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Ervinmudkips (Aug 10, 2010)

thats so awesome, i want one !:thumbup:


----------



## 08Drabbit (Feb 3, 2011)

thats awesome:thumbup: ...lower it! :laugh:


----------



## turb0mikey (Sep 7, 2010)

I love this. Maybe your next project can go all out with a full bodyshell on wheels so it can be towed, with a smoker, burners, all the trimmings


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

That's epic. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## abeR (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## abeR (Sep 13, 2002)

beautiful work OP !


----------



## Zyoid (Feb 25, 2008)

Sweet grill :thumbup:


----------



## ArcticFox (Nov 4, 2005)

Stop giving ideas with the Rabbit shell I have that has a rusted to hell floor pan.


----------



## turb0mikey (Sep 7, 2010)

ArcticFox said:


> Stop giving ideas with the Rabbit shell I have that has a rusted to hell floor pan.


Gullwing door/lid over the grilling surface, hatchback smoker lid


----------



## jay'stig (Nov 8, 2010)

DO WANT


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

PSU said:


> That's epic. :thumbup::thumbup:


That's an understatement sir. They should do this with all the ****ing routans ( that's right, NO capital R ) 

Better yet...burn the whole car and have a BBQ.:banghead:


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

At least someone has found something useful for vintage dubs to do! :thumbup:


----------



## SleepyGorillaMuseum (Jan 8, 2008)

OP that is awesome!


----------



## MezzuH (Apr 28, 2011)

Wow:heart:


----------



## chirocco (Aug 4, 2001)

Pure awesomeness!!! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## v-dubIV (Jul 6, 2003)

that's awesome!


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

v-dubIV said:


> that's awesome!


Yes indeed! But how does it cook??? :sly:


----------

